# INFJ from Moscow!



## Mumla (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm INFJ from Moscow! :happy:
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Mumla- welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome ^^


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

to PerC!


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Dobro pozhalovat :happy:


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello Mumla
Is it cold in Moscow?

I'm in Sydney, Australia, and its really, really cold at the moment.


----------



## Mumla (Jul 19, 2011)

Intricate Mystic, Vaan, lullabyblossom, vellocent - thank you! 
SuburbanLurker - spasibo! 


krisp - Hi! here in Moscow there are heat - 39 C (102.2 F), rain and thunderstorms.

ps Sorry for my bad English ... I plan to improve it ...


----------



## Mumla (Jul 19, 2011)

In Russia we have our own typology called "*соционика*" (*socioniсs*), at first glance similar to the *MBTI*, but with many fundamental differences. This typology is not a typology itself, it's rather a separate branch of social psychology and also includes the *intertype relations **theory*.

(You may think that socioiсs is a banal plagiarism, but it was created by *Аушра Аугустинавичуте* (*Aušra Augustinavičiūtė*) based on Carl Gustav Jung works independently of MBTI.)

According to the *intertype relations theory*, the perfect psychological complement to *INFJ* is *ESTJ*. So I wonder, what do you think about it from the perspective of MBTI?


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Привет
welcome to the forum/site


----------



## Mumla (Jul 19, 2011)

DarklyValentine - привет! 
Oh, i like True Blood and Californication too!


----------



## krisp (Jul 17, 2011)

> According to the intertype relations theory, the perfect psychological complement to INFJ is ESTJ. So I wonder, what do you think about it from the perspective of MBTI?


Interesting question, I am MBTI: INFP. BUT, I just tried the Socionics test, it says that I am INFj. I'm a bit confused with that.
But, I am very happily married to MBTI: ISTJ - have been for more than 15 years.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Mumla (Jul 19, 2011)

krisp said:


> Interesting question, I am MBTI: INFP. BUT, I just tried the Socionics test, it says that I am INFj. I'm a bit confused with that.
> But, I am very happily married to MBTI: ISTJ - have been for more than 15 years.


Oh, there is a nuance. Currently existing Russian socionic tests are extremely imperfect. Mostly as a result they indicate type that you want to appear or type you think you are, but very rarely they indicate your reall type.

I think it is much better to determine your preferences by yourself using specialized literature or consulting with a psychologist, because person may not always understand themself perfectly and unbiased. 

And I think that MBTI is more developed in the field of type definition than socionics.
But I also think that intertype relations theory is working and correct.


----------



## Mumla (Jul 19, 2011)

krisp said:


> But, I am very happily married to MBTI: ISTJ - have been for more than 15 years.


Congratulations! This is great! 

ps according to socionics INFP and ISTJ is a very good combination


----------



## Mumla (Jul 19, 2011)

skycloud86 - thanks!


----------



## Dustdevil (Jul 17, 2011)

Greetings! I always wanted to visit Moscow and Russia in general. Such a neat language too! I am glad to have you here!


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I would never reccomend an ESTJ XD


----------



## Mumla (Jul 19, 2011)

Dustdevil said:


> Greetings! I always wanted to visit Moscow and Russia in general. Such a neat language too! I am glad to have you here!


Thanks a lot! I traveled almost the whole Europe, but only in Moscow I feel myself at home.


----------



## Mumla (Jul 19, 2011)

Vaan said:


> I would never reccomend an ESTJ XD


Why? And who do you recommend?


----------

